# Transfer movies from PC to TIVO



## qcpw256 (Jun 17, 2005)

I have a question about why my laptop is not showing up in my TIVO program list. In the past when I wanted to transfer a video from my TIVO to my laptop I would simply open the TIVO desktop version 2.3a (Note: this process still works fine) and when I want to transfer a video from my laptop to my TIVO I would go to TIVO central Program list and use the remote to go to the bottom and then select my Laptop when it showed up in the list. However, my laptop is not shoeing in the list. What gives? Where did it go? Why is it not showing up. 

I am on my laptop and I have the Task Manager up and running. I see that the TIVO Beacon.exe, TivoDesktop.exe, TivoNotify.exe, & TivoTransfer.exe are up and running. I have all my firewalls turned off so that doesn't seem to be an issue. 

At this point I am at a loss. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Regards,
Gary


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Usually it is a firewall or security software problem on the PC, but it can also be a networking issue. Both the TiVo and PC must be in the same subnetwork. You can verify this by checking their IP addresses and verifying that they match except for the last number group and by attempting to ping the TiVo from the PC. If both of those work and the pings have no missing packets, then it is still probably a security software issue. Check for VPN programs that might have hidden firewalls that you didn't account for.

If you can't ping, then it is possible that a wireless connected TiVo has drifted to a neighbor's network because it was not set up with a unique SSID, or perhaps there is wireless interference causing the discovery beacon packets to get dropped. Trying a different channel on your wireless router can help with that.

Good luck,

CuriousMark


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

unplug...then re-plug in the adapter at the back of the tivo....if its not easy to get to then just restart the tivo....possible the adapter just lost its connection


----------



## qcpw256 (Jun 17, 2005)

Well I have verified both IP addresses of my two tivos' and they are 192.168.1.??? (Note: the ??? is different since they both have their uniquie three digits and my laptop is 192.168.1.XXX ... again it is on its own last three digits different than the Tivos. Both Tivos are still connected to the internet and I can transfer video between the two tivos but I can't get my laptop to appear in the list that will transfer to the Tivos. I have also restarted the tivos and I have unplugged the usb network adaptor...

Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## qcpw256 (Jun 17, 2005)

I am back in business. I did some more hunting around and I did a test. I went to Music, Photos, and more within my Tivo Central area and I checked to see if my Photos and Music showed up on my TV screen. So that lead me to think that my Tivos can ping to my laptop but my laptop would not ping to my Tivos.... 

So I got to thinking that the problem is that the laptop was making the connection to the router but the router was not letting the laptop pass to the Tivo's...

I then connected to the router and opened up some ports 
Ports to open on Router:
TCP 37,443,2190, 4430,7287, 7288, 8000,8080-8089, 
UDP 123, 2190

And then for sure it works.... I am back in business...

Hope this information helps someone else out in the future.


----------

